# GeForce 7800 GT(X)



## YankEE_69 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ich will mir ne neue GraKa kaufen:
Nach langem suchen und vergleichen hab ich mir folgende rausgesucht: von "Gigabyte" die GeForce 7800 GT, mit 256 MB DDR3 RAM -> Ist der Preis für die Leistung von € 300,- zu hoch?
-UND ist der Wechsel lohnenswert?
z.Z. habe ich ne Radeon X800 SE mit 128 MB installiert.

Oder wird das Flaggschiff von nVidia, die 7800 GTX (z.Z. über  € 500,-) doch eher empfohlen?

Vielleicht gibts jemanden mit Erfahrung für diesen Fall... thanx

grtz@YankEE


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. Dezember 2005)

Auf jeden Fall sind beide Karten schneller als deine jetzige, soviel ist sicher.Jedoch steht immer die Frage im Raum,ob du das wirklich brauchst,weil ich mein die X800SE gibts auch erst seit nem knappen Jahr und sich jedes Jahr ne neue Karte kaufen...find ich übertrieben. Deine Jetzige gehört zwar nicht zu den Highend Karten,aber zocken sollte man mit der doch eigentlich ganz passabel können (hab keine Benchmarks von der im Kopf). Ob die Preise gerechtfertigt sind,ist relativ,da in nem halben Jahr die Karten sowiso einiges weniger kosten werden.Aber da der Marktführer meist knapp 500€ kostet,ist die 7800GTX im Rahmen (wobei auch mal ne TI4600 oder ne Radeon9700 in diesem Preisbereich waren).
Schau dir Benchmarks an und guck ob dir die zusätzliche Leistung einer GTX gegenüber der GT den Aufpreis wert ist


----------



## Alexander12 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Oh, da hab Ich sogar mal nen Thread dazu aufgemacht:   

GeForce 7800GTX - Geld wert? 

Bitte nächstes Mal die Suchfunktion benutzen!   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## josDesign (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo0 Freunde!

Ich hab grad die MSI Nvidia 7800GTX mit 256MB in zweifacher Ausführung (SLI) in einen niegelnagelneuen PC eingebaut. (Motherboard: Asus A8N-SLI Premium.

Aber ich habe Probleme beim Installieren der Treiber unter Windows. Wenn ich die 2. GraKa deaktiviere dann funktioniert auch alles prima. Aber wenn ich die zweite dazugib... Dann will mein Windows nicht mehr starten!

Verdammt was mach ich da?


EDIT: Hat sich bereits erledigt! Problemlösung: Windows installieren und dann gleich Garfikkarten installieren!

LieGrü
jos


----------



## Alexander12 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Bringt SLI bei der 7800GTX überhaupt was?
Gibt es ein Spiel das EINE der Karten zu 100% auslastet?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## YankEE_69 (3. Januar 2006)

Also das Spiel "F.E.A.R." läuft mit 2 Grafikkarten (SLI) bei höchsten Einstellungen 100% Ruckelfrei (bei einer GraKa 98%).

Auch werden in Zukunft die Spiele mehr Grafik-Power benötigen, aber 2 Karten find ich schon übertrieben, da aktuelle Karten die Spiele-Power schon einstecken können.

Auf jeden Fall behalt ich mal die GeForce 7800 GTX im Auge, was den Preissturz betrifft, und schlage dann zu! ;-)

grtz@YankEE


----------



## zioProduct (3. Januar 2006)

*hust*
x800xt 256

*empfehl*

hab zwar nur die x800xl, aber die ist schon der Pfifferling wert, aber wenn du schon auf highend steht, Preis/Leistung x800xt = top 

ps: alex duschek, wo spielst du css?

mfg
ziop


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Jetz is ja auch die 7800GS mit 512MB-GDDR3 erschienen..
*hust*
799€ oder so ... :suspekt: 
*hust*


MfG Alexander12


----------

